# Anyone house clean?



## daretodream (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a job but I really need a second part time job since I am single. I was thinking about house cleaning? I love to clean and I could fit the jobs in around my library schedule.
I have talked with a few people who have worked cleaning for years and they love it.
Any hints or information would be aprreciated!!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Have your clients furnish the cleaning supplies.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

One of my best friends has been doing this for about 20 yrs and is in her mid-fifties now. Her back is shot! She worked at a newspaper out of highschool for about a decade, and had started doing houses on the side. Then she went f-t to avoid politics at the paper. I used to help her a little. I'd always worked outside, but I'll tell you, working inside put my body in pain! Whatever age you are, (I'm mid-50's now), think about the future. I now work p-t in a library, still do yards and outside work, but had to quit my couple of houses last year when my back couldn't take it anymore. It often paid more than my outside work, if I figured things by the hour. I disagree about having the owners get the supplies, b/c I tried this and they always ran out and forgot to replace things, even when I left notes for them. I brought the tools and supplies, once I knew what the owners liked; for ex., a no-bleach household etc. It was fun to work in some lovely surroundings! Good luck, ldc


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I do this, too, and I like it. It's hard work, but there is little to no B.S.

Some tips:

Most houses are pretty dirty at the outset, so figure on taking a little longer for the first couple cleanings. I let my customers know this (of course, I don't tell them it's because their house is so dirty; I just say "it takes me a little while to establish a routine." LOL). I charge by the hour. Most houses take about the same amount of time at each cleaning (once I "establish a routine"  ) so the customer generally just leaves the money on the counter, etc. I have some that will occasionally want extra stuff done, like wall-washing or yardwork, and will pay for an extra hour or two, which is fine with me.

I always figured if I charged by the job, some customers probably would try to take advantage of me by tacking on a bunch of extra stuff; or maybe they'd need extra things done, but would feel bad about asking. Charging by the hour makes it much simpler for both of us, IMO. 

Have some business cards made (or make them up yourself on your printer) and give them out to your customers. Encourage them to pass them along to any friends who might be looking for a cleaner. I get ALL my jobs through referrals now!

Wear rubber (nitrile) gloves. You can get a box of 100 for like $10 at Wal-Mart. One, they will keep your hands from getting chapped; two, it's much easier to clean glass and other shiny surfaces while wearing gloves; and three, they'll improve your grip. You're much less likely to drop that heirloom vase! Try it and see, it's really true. 

Try to use your customers' supplies, but always have your own stuff in the car just in case. Things that are ALWAYS in my tool kit: a bucket, Swiffer duster (the telescopic one) and plenty of mitts, long-handled scrub brush, little sponges that have the abrasive pad on the backside, Tilex Mold & Mildew, Windex, ---- and Span spray cleaner, squeegee, roll of paper towels. Which brings me to my next point ... 

Paper towels are your friend! It's much easier to clean with paper towels than rags. I train my customers to leave me a fresh roll, and emphasize the cleanliness aspect, i.e., not spreading germs from one place to another by re-using rags.

Finally, one I learned the HARD way: If a client insists on "green" products being used, increase your rate to make it worth the hassle, as they generally work about as well as warm spit! (I'm sure I'll take some flack for this one.)


----------

